# New Structure in the Ohio River



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know it's not funny, but there is some new structure this morning in the Ohio River. The Fore and Aft restuarant sank into the river yesterday afternoon, Here is the story:
http://www.channelcincinnati.com/news/4340883/detail.html


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't realize the Ohio was that high. Heard about this on the radio yesterday.


----------



## TheCajun (Mar 12, 2005)

How novel, most restaurant owners in the area just torch them before remodeling  A 12" transome plug fell out you say? LOL TheCajun


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

And chowed on their "famous" potato cheese/ranch dressing appetizer thingy. ( You had to have it to appreciate it. YUMMY!) The funny thing is that the restaurant has always had a list to starboard if you were looking upriver. I always wondered about that and what condition the barge was in. I'll guess it finally let go! 

That stinks- I really liked that place. Good service and a great view. I was looking forward to boating up to the the place this year and sitting up on the roof and having a drink. OK, I can still do that if I really wanted to. LOL

UFM82

Will miss the Fore and Aft.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> . I was looking forward to boating up to the the place this year and sitting up on the roof and having a drink. OK, I can still do that if I really wanted to. LOL
> 
> UFM82
> 
> Will miss the Fore and Aft.



If you want that drink it's going to be BYOB.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Cajun, just saw your post. Are you from Louisiana? I lived in Baton Rouge for 6 years.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yea, so much for that. However, it may be a major catfish attractor if it stays there. Think of all the product lost in there- steaks, seafood, chicken, etc. The cats will be feasting big time!!!

On second thought, think of all the liquor lost as well. That's alcohol abuse. LOL

UFM82

Let's go fishing, Mark!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

That area will get hit hard this year, 2 sunken barges and a crane all in the same area along with an old lock and dam, major structure= Big Fish...............if the river comes up even more then it will take the roof off and the cats will be sitting on the barstools waiting on a meal.


----------

